# Club supplies



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Some time ago there was an idea about buying supplies like test kits and specialty filters (UV, Diatom) for the club. Cheryl brought the idea up again so let's decide what exactly we could use.

Every member of the club could borrow the test kits/equipment and use them as long as needed. We'll track who has what so if someone needs a particular item they know who to get it from.

The intention is to help the members with tests kits/equipment that are not needed all the time but are a little too expensive to just buy and have them lay around unused most of the time.

This is a list of the items that make sense to buy. Please suggest other things to add to the list:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEST KITS:
- LaMotte Nitrate test kit - (0-15 ppm) - LaMotte Code 3354
- LaMotte Phosphate test kit - (0-2.0 ppm) - LaMotte Code 3121-01
- LaMotte Ammonia (high precision, very low levels test - 0-1.0 ppm) - LaMotte Code 7418-02

This is the link showing details for the LaMotte test kits:
http://www.lamotte.com/pages/aqua/testkits.html

EQUIPMENT:
- Ultraviolet sterilizer (UV filter):
Maybe we need a small one (9 watts) for smaller tanks and a big one (18 watts) for tanks above 100 gals.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/NavResults.cfm?N=2004+113778

- Diatom filter:
http://www.diatomfilter.com/products/diatom_xl_filter.htm
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Once again - all of the above are only initial suggestions. Please give your opinion about adding items to the list or chaning items on the list.

--Nikolay


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

niko said:


> TEST KITS:
> - LaMotte Nitrate test kit - (0-15 ppm) - LaMotte Code 3354
> - LaMotte Phosphate test kit - (0-2.0 ppm) - LaMotte Code 3121-01
> - LaMotte Ammonia (high precision, very low levels test - 0-1.0 ppm) - LaMotte Code 7418-02
> ...


What about test kits for;
- Chloramine
- Chlorine
- Nitirite
- Carbonate Hardness
- General Hardness
- Iron (Fe)


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I have a (never been used) Vortex XL Diatom filter that anybody in the club is more than welcome to use.

Kathy


----------



## May (Aug 12, 2004)

Could we add fish feeders and fert dosing devices to the list of supplies for members to use when they are infrequently out of town?

May


----------

